# Info on Van Staal VM 150 reels



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi there

Any of you lot out there got one? How do they go?

Want to run one a 30-50lb Terez for reefies off 1770.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Cheers Mike
I will check em out


----------



## bennj (May 5, 2014)

hey mate I've had a lethal 100 for about 2 months now.. hasn't skipped a beat, nice big handle, smooth drag, taken a dunking and a fair bit of spray and seems really well sealed. Would recommend one so far as a good budget offshore reel.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Try the search button
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=53981&hilit=vm150
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=56389&p=587916&hilit=vm150#p587916
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=61625&p=648765&hilit=vm150#p648765


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

paulo said:


> Try the search button
> http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... ilit=vm150
> http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 50#p587916
> http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 50#p648765


Cheers Paulo,

I feel like a chastised schoolboy not using the search button :lol: I should know better


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

bertros said:


> Just taking a look at Mingle's link (cheers for posting Mike), I reckon this page is worth a glance too.
> http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/lists.html


Interesting


----------



## Fishane (May 11, 2014)

anselmo said:


> Interesting
> No Stellas in that list
> 
> I wonder if he hasn't tested them, or doesn't like them?


Have a read of the intro to the first link. Alan explains why he doesn't rate the current Stella's:

http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/lth10.html


----------



## Fishane (May 11, 2014)

Here's the actual review for the current Stella:

http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/13SW.html


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Fishane said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting
> ...


yeah saw that
he has 2 stellas reviewed

the 2008 FD version of the SW which he loved
then the new "black" stella whihc he didn't ;-)


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Funchy said:


> paulo said:
> 
> 
> > Try the search button
> ...


Ouch, sorry mate, I didn't mean for it to sound like that. Just in a rush.
Really like mine a few years on though the drag clicker seems to be a weak point. Im about to strip mine down as per the link in one of those posts.
Its also quite heavy for its size but I use it trolling rather than endless casting.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> Funchy said:
> 
> 
> > paulo said:
> ...


Trust me, you dont want one of these.


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

paulo said:


> Funchy said:
> 
> 
> > paulo said:
> ...


No offense taken at all mate. You were right to remind to use search function.

Thanks for info. I love the look of them and would use it for bottom bashing from a stinker on reef up 1770 way so sounds like they fit the bill.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

For the record motackle have these fin nor reels for $129 with a free rod right now, its just a basic fibreglass penn rod probably similar to the ones with the jigmaster overhead combos, they also have 25% off terminal tackle right now for 24 hours, I did not buy a lethal reel as I am a fan of smaller reels and I feel it may be a bit big for a stealth hatch (imagine its 18000 shimano size handle) if I am wrong let me know. I did however buy a shitload of terminal tackle cause its about half the price of my local tackle shop.


----------

